

ASUS EEE Pad Transformer Prime Review - mbesto
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/01/asus-eee-pad-transformer-prime-review/

======
cturner
If you get oone of these android tablets, how feasible is it to get a coommand
line on which you can run dev tools like bash, vim/emacs, gcc, python, java?

